

TrueCrypt 'decrypted' by FBI to nail doc-stealing sysadmin - seanmadsen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/04/truecrypt_decrypted_by_fbi/

======
jron
TrueCrypt password 'entered' by FBI

